# Panhandle Inshore Fishing Club Pensacola inshore SLAM tournament



## bjl3jr8 (Jan 19, 2009)

Anglers our next event will be sept 23rd at the pier bar in navarre for our "captains meeting" @ 7pm. This will lead into an Inshore Slam tournament on Saturday September 27 from the Galvez boat ramp @ 0600. Weigh in @ 3 pm. Fish do not need to be alive at weigh in but encouraged. Entry fee is $20. Boat, kayak, wading, sup boards, however you fish come join us. Plaques and prizes for top 3. Hope you will join us and please think about becoming a member soon. like us on facebook call Bill @ 585 6806 for more information.


----------

